# Follow up after a chemical pregnancy



## Dolphins (Sep 29, 2011)

Hi all  

We are due to have our follow up appt. on Monday following a chemical pregnancy with our first IVF/ICSI cycle just over 4 wks ago.  As you can imagine, I am anxious to get some answers why our cycle didn't work, but in the meanwhile I was wondering if there are anymore ladies out there who have experienced a chemical pregnancy>  If so what happened at follow up? Is there indeed a better prognosis for the future? Also what questions did you ask at follow up (bearing in mind I have already obtained a copy of the Qs for follow up on this website - whoever has taken the time and trouble to write them, they are v.good by the way.

I was also wondering how you coped with it emotionally as well?

I shall look forward to your responses.

Bye for now.

x


----------

